# Check your group head pressure!



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

I've been convinced that my pressure was too high on my V2 silvia. I replaced the group head gasket and water was still pushing past at times. Bought a pressure gauge for £16 to attach to my portafilter and the OPV was set to 12.5 bar! Luckily it had the adjustable OPV and I adjusted down to 9(ish) bar.

Interested to see the results tomorrow. Out of interest, what can I expect now it's set to 9 bar? Will I have to adjust the grind to be coarser most likely?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@newdent I would imagine you won't notice much change.


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> @newdent I would imagine you won't notice much change.


 Right you are Dave. I think everything initiated slightly less violently and the pump sounds like it's not being taxed as much but I didn't change the grind size and pour times didn't really change.

Does this mean the higher brew pressure isn't significant? I thought that perhaps the shots were a bit sweeter today but could all be in my head, trying to convince myself that I didn't waste an hour if my time for nothing (getting the portafilter spouts off was a pain)... 🤔


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@newdent Well I'm sure it's better at 9 bar...just enjoy it.


----------



## Petre (Dec 20, 2021)

On my prev machine (sage express) I had about 14 bar and I think this was the reason it was spraying a lot with a naked portafilter. On a 9 bar machine I have not seen that, even in the most severe channeling cases.


----------

